# Kommunikation zwischen Peripherie (Beckhoff-SPS) und Engel-Spritzgussmachine



## R_Grabichler (9 September 2021)

Hallo,
es geht im Projekt um eine neu zu beschaffende Engel-Maschine und eine zu erstellende, relativ autarke Peripherie.
Die Peripherie wird teilweise im Schutzkreis der Engel-Anlage sein, eine eigene Beckhoff-Steuerung besitzen
und mit Engel kommunizieren. Die Kommunikation besteht aus einigen Zustands-variablen, Zaehlern, Safety usw.

Sicherheit wird hart verdrahtet, fuer die weitere Kommikation bietet Engel Ein/und Ausgangs-Module an,
laut Vertreter ist eine andere Kommunikation nicht moeglich, bzw. nicht erwuenscht.
Kleine Auswahl: Ethercat, Ethernet Automation Protocol, OPC UA, Mqtt, Modbus, Ads etc.

Jetzt die Frage, hat jemand sowas mit Engel bereits umgesetzt?

Gruß
Roman


----------



## Wincctia (11 September 2021)

Hallo Roman, 

wundert mich ein bisschen, wir haben überall Profibus. War aber auch nicht ganz so einfach das zu bekommen. Ist leider halt auch nicht Beckhoff Kompatible. 
Safty ist bei uns auch alles Hardware mäßig verkabelt die Maschinen habe halt auch alles noch über Pnoz….

Gruß Tia


----------



## oliver.tonn (12 September 2021)

Wincctia schrieb:


> Hallo Roman,
> 
> wundert mich ein bisschen, wir haben überall Profibus. War aber auch nicht ganz so einfach das zu bekommen. Ist leider halt auch nicht Beckhoff Kompatible.


Könntest Du mal bitte aufklären, was bei Euch warum nicht Beckhoff kompatibel ist, das würde mich mal interessieren. Profibus geht doch auch mit Beckhoff.


----------



## Wincctia (12 September 2021)

Hallo Oliver.tonn

wir haben nur sehr wenig Beckhoff im Einsatz deshalb kann es auch an meiner mangelnden Erfahrung liege, muss aber sagen mit TC2 (Cpu Typ Karten Typ müsste Ich Prüfen) haben ich / wir schon unsere Probleme mit dem Profibus besonders was Fehlersuche und auch Projektierung besonders hier das Io Datenmaping angeht Probleme die zwar zu 100% auf falsche Anwendun hinausgelaufen sind aber weder durch die Firma die mit Aufbau Programmierung beauftragt waren ( Bei und mit S7 und Tia einen guten Ruf hat) und nach eigner Aussage schon oft mit Gearbeitet hat auch ein Extern eingekaufter Programmier Kamm auch nicht zum Ende am Schluss war von Beckhoff jemand vor Ort. Was aber auch unbedingt gesagt werden musste was auf der Keba Seite so eingestellt war aber auch nicht so richtig Sicher Bzw. Verständlich Dokumentiert. Mit einer S7 300 waren zum Test war der Bus aber nach 3 h Einsatz bereit… War Bei uns auch die Einsiegste Automation mit Beckhoff alle weiteren Zellen sind wieder mit S7 gekommen und auch diese wurde bald umgerüstet. 
Daher kommt meine Aussage eher nicht Beckhoff Kompatibel. 

Mfg Tia


----------



## R_Grabichler (13 September 2021)

Wincctia schrieb:


> Hallo Oliver.tonn
> 
> wir haben nur sehr wenig Beckhoff im Einsatz deshalb kann es auch an meiner mangelnden Erfahrung liege, muss aber sagen mit TC2 (Cpu Typ Karten Typ müsste Ich Prüfen) haben ich / wir schon unsere Probleme mit dem Profibus besonders was Fehlersuche und auch Projektierung besonders hier das Io Datenmaping angeht Probleme die zwar zu 100% auf falsche Anwendun hinausgelaufen sind aber weder durch die Firma die mit Aufbau Programmierung beauftragt waren ( Bei und mit S7 und Tia einen guten Ruf hat) und nach eigner Aussage schon oft mit Gearbeitet hat auch ein Extern eingekaufter Programmier Kamm auch nicht zum Ende am Schluss war von Beckhoff jemand vor Ort. Was aber auch unbedingt gesagt werden musste was auf der Keba Seite so eingestellt war aber auch nicht so richtig Sicher Bzw. Verständlich Dokumentiert. Mit einer S7 300 waren zum Test war der Bus aber nach 3 h Einsatz bereit… War Bei uns auch die Einsiegste Automation mit Beckhoff alle weiteren Zellen sind wieder mit S7 gekommen und auch diese wurde bald umgerüstet.
> Daher kommt meine Aussage eher nicht Beckhoff Kompatibel.
> ...


Kann ich nicht ganz folgen, letztlich koennte aber Beckhoff sogut wie ueber alle Feldbusse kommunizieren.
Einige Moeglichkeiten bieten sich aus meiner Sicht einfach besser an, wenn beide Steuerungen Beckhoff sind.

Die Frage bezieht sich auch eher auf eine "Out-of-the-Box"-Loesung quasi, ein Standard eben wie OPC UA

Update:
Gerade einen Anruf von Engel bekommen (hab eine direkte Anfrage geschickt)
Der Vertreter raet mir ganz dringend davon ab, etwas anderes als DI/DO zu benutzen.
O-Ton: Alles Sonderloesungen, keiner weiß oder kann testen, ob sie funktionieren.
Der Servicetechniker wird mich hassen, und support ist kaum oder nur sehr verzoegert zu erwarten.

In das kommende Angebot wird eine Variante mal mit angeboten, mal sehen, was da rauskommt.

Für mich klingt das schon sehr verwunderlich.


----------



## oliver.tonn (13 September 2021)

R_Grabichler schrieb:


> Update:
> Gerade einen Anruf von Engel bekommen (hab eine direkte Anfrage geschickt)
> Der Vertreter raet mir ganz dringend davon ab, etwas anderes als DI/DO zu benutzen.
> O-Ton: Alles Sonderloesungen, keiner weiß oder kann testen, ob sie funktionieren.
> ...


Ernsthaft, in welcher Welt leben die? Profibus, Profinet, EtherCAT oder ganz schlichte Netzwerkkommunikation sind doch keine Sonderlösungen, sondern das täglich Brot vieler Maschinenbauer und deren SPS-Programmierer.


----------



## R_Grabichler (13 September 2021)

Danke, so  wuerde ich das auch sehen.

Aber wie gesagt, der Vertreter raet mir ganz dringend davon ab.
Quasi mit der Aussagen, das erhoeht die Lieferzeit der Gesamten Anlage wegen Sonderloesung und kann uns Tage bei der Inbetriebnahme kosten.

Bleibt die Frage, hat jemand trotzdem sowas umgesetzt? 
Vielleicht auch mit anderen Vertreter/Niederlassung?

Gruß


----------



## R_Grabichler (16 September 2021)

Update:
Jetzt wird eine Profinet-Slave-Schnittstelle angeboten (von Beckhoff auf Beckhoff).
- Schnittstellenmodul 2500Euro
- >3000Euro Aufwand "Sondersoftware"
- zwei zusaetzliche Tage fuer Inbetriebnahme


Wenn es keine weiteren Erfahrungen gibt, kann der Thread zu.

Danke


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 September 2021)

R_Grabichler schrieb:


> Update:
> Jetzt wird eine Profinet-Slave-Schnittstelle angeboten (von Beckhoff auf Beckhoff).
> - Schnittstellenmodul 2500Euro
> - >3000Euro Aufwand "Sondersoftware"
> ...


Die Firma wird mir ehrlich gesagt immer unsympathischer. Hat die Schnittstelle extra dicke Goldkontakte oder wie kommen die auf die Summe? Die PN-Controllerklemme kostete 2020 laut Liste bei Beckhoff 345,-€ und die bekommen vermutlich noch satte Prozente und wo die die Stunden vertrödeln bei der Summe möchte ich auch mal wissen. Sonderlösung ist wohl eher was die machen und ob ich eine Variable nun auf einen Digitalen I/O mappe oder auf Profinet sollte auch keinen so riesigen Unterschied machen, aber vermutlich habe ich von dem Thema keine Ahnung (Was bezüglich Profinet sogar stimmt).


----------



## Wincctia (16 September 2021)

Achtung Off topic

hallo Oliver Tonn 

das ist meiner Meinung nach gleichzeit die Größte Stärke auch ihre größte Schwäch. 

die Standart dieser Anlagen ist halt im Normal Fall wirklich extrem was halt dazu führt das wenn Mann sich einmal daran auskennt dann kennt Mann sich aus. Halt auch oft ohne PG.

Blöde Frage gibt es hier nicht auch so eine Art Dispo Schnittstelle ? ( bin mittlerweile doch etwas länger im Druckgus) da gibt es sowas zwischen den Gewerken und die ist doch mittlerweile auf Profibus (Ironie😀) 


Gruß Tia


----------



## R_Grabichler (17 September 2021)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Die Firma wird mir ehrlich gesagt immer unsympathischer. Hat die Schnittstelle extra dicke Goldkontakte oder wie kommen die auf die Summe? Die PN-Controllerklemme kostete 2020 laut Liste bei Beckhoff 345,-€ und die bekommen vermutlich noch satte Prozente und wo die die Stunden vertrödeln bei der Summe möchte ich auch mal wissen. Sonderlösung ist wohl eher was die machen und ob ich eine Variable nun auf einen Digitalen I/O mappe oder auf Profinet sollte auch keinen so riesigen Unterschied machen, aber vermutlich habe ich von dem Thema keine Ahnung (Was bezüglich Profinet sogar stimmt).


Hab früher selbst mit den Maschinen gearbeitet, da find ich die Bedienung nach wie vor klasse.
Das Drumherum mit der Schnittstelle find ich äußerst komisch, hatte wie gesagt gehofft, das liegt nur an der Niederlassung/Vertreter.



Wincctia schrieb:


> Achtung Off topic
> 
> hallo Oliver Tonn
> 
> ...


Dafür wurde doch beispielsweise OPC erfunden.
Versteh nicht, warum da nicht eine Standard Struktur erstellt wird, das mappen bleibt quasi gleich.
Damit ist man deutlich flexibler und testbar ist der Spaß ja auch.

Gruß


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 September 2021)

@TE:
ich lese dies erst jetzt.
Du solltest bei Engel immer bedenken, dass die eine Reaktionszeit und Manövrierfähigkeit wie ein Ozeanriese haben.
Mit Sonder-Dingen (also alles was nicht Engel-Standard ist) habe ich bei denen bisher GANZ schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
Tatsächlich macht Engel am Liebsten alles über I/O. Das passiert sogar bei der Sicherheit zwischen der SGM und dem Handling von Engel (Viper), das interessanterweise in derselben "SPS" läuft.
Bei uns erfolgen die Interconnections über die allseits beliebten EuroMap-Schnittstellen und ein Datenaustausch über ein File. Das funktioniert irgendwie - bei Interesse erfrage ich auch gerne wie ...
Da das Stichwort OPC hier gefallen ist - so weit sind die in Schwertberg noch nicht - vielleicht in 20 oder 30 Jahren ...
Worauf du ein bisschen achten solltest :  die Schaltplan-Doku von denen ist aus meiner Sicht "ein bisschen" gewöhnungsbedürftig und eher als unverbindlicher Vorschlag zu verstehen ...    

Gruß
Larry


----------



## R_Grabichler (17 September 2021)

Immerhin weiß ich jetzt, dass es allen so geht.
Danke für die Antworten.

Gruß
Roman


----------



## GeWer (24 September 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich dachte bei Engel würde Sicherheit über Euromap 78, bzw. 78.1 out of the box gehen.

Selbiges gilt für Handling über Euromap 67, was aber auch digitale IO sind.

wenn du Prozessdaten rausbekommen willst, frag mal nach Euromap 77, OPC UA zwischen SGM und MES.

Je nachdem, was gemacht werden soll, könnten diese drei Optionen sehr viel erschlagen.

cu
Georg


----------

